# SLS - Just dont use this ingredient



## brian0523 (Aug 17, 2008)

I've begun reading a lot of reports on SLS and the link to cancer. One scientific report linked the widespread use of SLS in personal products to the proliferation of early breast cancer in young women.  

Here's another such study below.

I really think we should limit our use of SLS...cut it out completely if you can....it's just not a good thing.

http://news.aol.com/health/article/loti ... ice/133989


----------



## eden (Aug 18, 2008)

theres alot of info floating around about this ingredient ( sodium laurel sulfate) ...has been for years.  It is a well know sensitizer & penetrant - I personally avoid anything containing it - it's commonly used in body wash/shampoo.  I'm suprised it's still an acceptable ingredient although you are seeing it less & less.  Thanks for sharing your link!


----------



## mandolyn (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been researching SLS, too for several months now. Do a search on "SLS MSDS" & read the material safety data sheet on it. It's scarey!!

I can't believe the number of people who continue to use it in their B&B products. Of course, the proponents tell you how harmless it is used in the small quantities called for in most recipes.

I have some. I opened the bag & immediately started sneezing. I won't use it. EVER!!!

I'm very sure that is the ingredient in commercial soaps that dries out our skin & upsets the ph balance. I have no proof of that, but I highly suspect it to be true since so many people have sensitivity issues with it.


----------



## eden (Aug 22, 2008)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> ... the proponents tell you how harmless it is used in the small quantities called for in most recipes.
> 
> I have some. I opened the bag & immediately started sneezing. I won't use it. EVER!!!
> 
> I'm very sure that is the ingredient in commercial soaps that dries out our skin & upsets the ph balance. I have no proof of that, but I highly suspect it to be true since so many people have sensitivity issues with it.




and I have to wondoner how 'small' a quanity it is actually used in ...it usually is towrds the top of the INCI list ...

SLS I believe is responsible for the lather that people so much adore & it is usually fairly cheap ... most likely why many companies favor it ...it can cause sensitization because the skin can readily absorb this ingredient & carry with it, its undesirable attributes ...it isn't so much that detergents are 'so bad' but if they actually penetrate the skin, it carries that detergency & other crap into the skin's tissues as well ...not all detergents penetrate the skin however ...at least this is my understanding from what I had explained to me by a cosmetic chemist

  ...in all fairness though - even the MSDS on glycerin can look scary


----------



## Lane (Aug 24, 2008)

I just found this yesterday      :? 
http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/shampoo.asp


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for that link lane! We do not know exactly how much is used in when companies formulate their bases unless you made it yourself. The fact remains not everyone cares about a substance that may or may not harm them in the long run although they should, they don't. And yes people do love the lather! I do not however use any glycerin soap that contains that ingredient and only use the bases from sfic. I have sensitive skin and can only tolerate minimal fragrance, commercial soaps always made my skin itch and turn red especially ivory soap. Since using the glycerin bases from sfic I have yet to itch or get any skin rashes.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 25, 2008)

This SLS and many other ingredients have really motivated me to make my own skincare products and soaps. Commericially made items are so drying and cause cancer. Very scary! If you want to know more, find books by Mr. Aubrey Hampton. He puts it out there for the consumer to read. He also has his own skin care line available in most health food stores!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 25, 2008)

Once again, the FDA has determined it safe to use. For every study there will be an equal & opposite study, it depends on who is funding the study & what they have to gain from it & whos back pocket they are in.

I am WAY more concerned about what is being added to my foods, food goes in my body, soap passes over it...

The sun will kill you too, as will air & grass & everything else.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I know tab! I want to be more aware of what i'm using but omg for every positive a negative. It's very difficult but I try as much as possible to steer clear of ingredients especially edible ones that will harm myself and kids.


----------



## earthmother99 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry but the FDA approves alot of things before they know what the final effects will be esp in the drug department as a nurse I have seen it happen far too many times. So for me its as  many natural ingredients as I can get and leave the chemicals alone.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree - far too often the gov't will approve something only to later have to remove it because of the damage it's caused - look at all the deformed babies of the 50's and 60's from a drug that was considered safe for pregnant women!  There are so many things in life that'll do damage but like Earthmother I try to avoid what I can.  None of us are going to get out of this (life) alive, but at least we can try and enjoy what we have.

(Stepping of soap (sic) box now) :wink:


----------



## Deda (Dec 3, 2008)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I agree - far too often the gov't will approve something only to later have to remove it because of the damage it's caused - look at all the deformed babies of the 50's and 60's from a drug that was considered safe for pregnant women!  There are so many things in life that'll do damage but like Earthmother I try to avoid what I can.  None of us are going to get out of this (life) alive, but at least we can try and enjoy what we have.
> 
> (Stepping of soap (sic) box now) :wink:



I'm pretty sure you are referring to Thalidomide.

Thalidomide was not approved for use in the US until the late 90's. It was then approved to treat a form of leprosy.  It's very tightly controlled.  Never for pregnant women.

The drug was used to relive morning sickness in Europe and Africa during the late 50's and early 60's, but the US never allowed it here.  There were quite a few pregnant American women living overseas, especially military, who were exposed.  With tragic results.


----------



## carebear (Dec 3, 2008)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> I've been researching SLS, too for several months now. Do a search on "SLS MSDS" & read the material safety data sheet on it. It's scarey!!


Oh don't go by that - have you read an MSDS for salt (sodium chloride)?  Dangerous stuff! http://www.jtbaker.com/msds/englishhtml/S3338.htm


----------



## topcat (Dec 4, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> The drug was used to relive morning sickness in Europe and Africa during the late 50's and early 60's, but the US never allowed it here.  There were quite a few pregnant American women living overseas, especially military, who were exposed.  With tragic results.



Hey Deda - thalidomide was also approved as a morning sickeness drug in the 50s and 60s in AUSTRALIA and we were not a 3rd world country at that time (not so sure about right now  )....We also used DDT on our crops (killed my Grandfather and almost got my Dad, that stuff!).

My Mum was prescribed thalidomide when pregnant with me, but she was soooo sick she couldn't keep it down.....pheww!!! :wink:

I guess we all have to decide for ourselves what we are okay with and each live by our own choices. 

Tanya


----------



## carebear (Dec 4, 2008)

earthmother99 said:
			
		

> Sorry but the FDA approves alot of things before they know what the final effects will be esp in the drug department as a nurse I have seen it happen far too many times. So for me its as  many natural ingredients as I can get and leave the chemicals alone.


gosh there are millions of "naturals" that are toxic too.  arsenic, belladonna, lead... 
Heck, lead was used as recently as the early 20th century as a cosmetic!  And plenty of EOs are contraindicated for many situations.

Please remember that natural does not equal safe.


----------



## Deda (Dec 4, 2008)

topcat said:
			
		

> Hey Deda - thalidomide was also approved as a morning sickeness drug in the 50s and 60s in AUSTRALIA and we were not a 3rd world country at that time (not so sure about right now  )....We also used DDT on our crops (killed my Grandfather and almost got my Dad, that stuff!).



Scary stuff, the drugs we use everyday.  I didn't know that thalidomide was used in Australia, too.  Awful.


----------



## heartsong (Dec 4, 2008)

*soap*



			
				Deda said:
			
		

> Lindy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i went to school with children suffering from terrible birth defects that usually involved the arms or legs.  cant remember the name, but it was prescribed in the 50-60's as a mild sedative for pregnant women.


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 4, 2008)

sad, since it was already known to cause misformations in unborn baby's 10 months before it came on the european market as softenon ( also as Contergan Distaral, Neurosedyn, Isomin, Kedavon, Telergan en Sedalis)
The USA is the lucky country, cause dr kelsey of the fda dind't aprove of it.
But then again, its happening now all over again, cause the american government did approve to use uranium in munition, to give it more strength, and also fosfor.  :x 
So far they used 1200 tons of this ammunition in Iraq; causing cancer to the army, gulf war veterans, the people of iraq, miscarriges, and deformed baby's on a scale never seen before. 
Common defect: split lips, hart defect, abnormal brain, down syndrom, deformed limbs, no eyes in their sockets, or one eye in the middel of the face.   :shock: 
Gosh, i really wonder why the iraqi people are so angry... :roll: 
But anyway, what a government does or does not approve is not the most important thing, use your common sense....


----------



## TheGardener (Dec 4, 2008)

Does anyone know what the difference is between sodium lauryl sulphate and sodium laureth sulphate.  I've seen products advertised as being SLS free, but they contain sodium laureth sulphate.

Is sodium laureth sulphate as dangerous as SLS?


----------



## topcat (Dec 6, 2008)

TheGardener said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the difference is between sodium lauryl sulphate and sodium laureth sulphate.  I've seen products advertised as being SLS free, but they contain sodium laureth sulphate.
> 
> Is sodium laureth sulphate as dangerous as SLS?



Found this info on wikepedia:-

SLS can be converted by ethoxylation to sodium laureth sulfate (sodium lauryl ether sulfate; SLES), which is less harsh on the skin, probably because it is not as much of a protein denaturant as is the unethoxylated substance

Tanya


----------



## TheGardener (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you, Topcat!  I'm guessing it may have the same cancer causing effect as SLS.


----------



## mandolyn (Dec 11, 2008)

That SLS I had? I was re-arranging my stock of ingredients & organizing everything when I came across that bag of SLS. I opened the bag, then zipped it again to make sure it was closed all the way & a teeensy particle went up my nose. The inside of my nose where it landed started burning. For a second, I wondered if it was lye, but I remembered I don't even keep my lye in that room!!

It went to the hazardous material drop-off point!


----------



## Deda (Dec 11, 2008)

TheGardener said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the difference is between sodium lauryl sulphate and sodium laureth sulphate.  I've seen products advertised as being SLS free, but they contain sodium laureth sulphate.
> 
> Is sodium laureth sulphate as dangerous as SLS?



Sodium Lauryl Sulfate - SLS is a synthetic surfactant.

Sodium Laureth Sulfate - SLES is a synthetic surfactant.

Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate - SLSa or LAL is safe and made from coconut & palm kernal.


----------



## carebear (Dec 11, 2008)

the real dangerous chemical, DMHO, is in almost EVERYTHING... 



> "What is Dihydrogen Monoxide?
> Dihydrogen Monoxide (DHMO) is a colorless and odorless chemical compound, also referred to by some as Dihydrogen Oxide, Hydrogen Hydroxide, Hydronium Hydroxide, or simply Hydric acid. Its basis is the highly reactive hydroxyl radical, a species shown to mutate DNA, denature proteins, disrupt cell membranes, and chemically alter critical neurotransmitters. The atomic components of DHMO are found in a number of caustic, explosive and poisonous compounds such as Sulfuric Acid, Nitroglycerine and Ethyl Alcohol.
> 
> Should I be concerned about Dihydrogen Monoxide?
> Yes, you should be concerned about DHMO! Although the U.S. Government and the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) do not classify Dihydrogen Monoxide as a toxic or carcinogenic substance (as it does with better known chemicals such as hydrochloric acid and benzene), DHMO is a constituent of many known toxic substances, diseases and disease-causing agents, environmental hazards and can even be lethal to humans in quantities as small as a thimbleful."


http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html


----------



## TheGardener (Dec 12, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> TheGardener said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for that information, Deda!! I knew there was one of
 them that was safe but didn't know which one.  

*Carebear *  Thank you for posting that.  I had heard that DMHO was bad but didn't know the details. :shock:   I'll be watching for it and avoid products that use it.


----------



## Deda (Dec 12, 2008)

TheGardener said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for that information, Deda!! I knew there was one of
> them that was safe but didn't know which one.


You're welcome


----------

